# Does Any Plow Fit Any Truck? I'm confused!



## right touch (Nov 23, 2008)

I have always bought new plows from my dealer, so I've never had to deal with this situation. I am looking for a used plow for one of my trucks- a 1999 F450 Super Duty. Im just wondering does any plow fit any truck and is it just the mount that you would have to buy that is compatible with your truck? Or is it alot more specific than that? I put an ad on craigslist and am getting alot of responses but they are all different makes and models from different years so im kinda confused. I know I could probably call my dealer and ask him, but Im sure that other guys on here have the same question so I hope any answers may help anyone else in the same situation. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have mounted a few different plows to my truck. The only thing i was really changing was the mounting brackets.. Other than that it was a snap.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

yea, you need the correct mount for your truck. and the wire harness to fit your trucks plugs.


----------



## right touch (Nov 23, 2008)

other than that, any plow can pretty much fit any truck? That makes it alot easier!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you aren't putting a blizzard on a nissan.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

To assure you can use a plow you are considering use the manufacturers website. go to their vehicle fit guides. Enter the information for your truck, it will give you all the manufacturers recommended fits. That will tell you if a particular plow will work with your truck.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Bash , sorry I couldn't make the eyeball meet. What you been doin?


----------

